# No movement at 19 weeks



## Halle71

Hi ladies

I'm a little bit concerned because all the websites I have looked at say that by 19 weeks I should be feeling regular movements in my uterus but so far I haven't felt anything.

I have developed an obvious bump from nothing two weeks ago so this is positive but I just wondered if anyone else has not had movement or is not having movement at 19 weeks?

Thanks

Hx


----------



## juliespencer9

I have just started feeling movement every night, but one week ago i was the same as you...thinking i havent felt anything, then suddenly one week on and im feeling it all the time.
maybe hang on one more week if you can.
when u go to bed tonight lay still for ages and see wha happens( you probley done this already tho)

amazing what happens in a week xx


----------



## Rah

I think i felt bubbles on one occasion at 18weeks (not so sure now) then felt def movements at 21 weeks and hasnt stopped since!
I think it can depend on where plecenta is and i think my baby can be more active through the night i have been waking at 3am for the loo and baby has been kicking away!


----------



## Lulu

It's only really been in the last week or so that I have felt what I would call regular movement and at that it is still difficult to tell if it's definitely baby! Sometimes it just feels like wind :rofl:


----------



## Halle71

Thanks girls. I'll try and be patient and like the bump it will probably happen overnight. Hx


----------



## Sherileigh

I'm just over 18 weeks...and think I might have felt something a few days ago...but not really...honestly I'm totally obsessed with it. I'm sure the baby is probably trying to be quiet just to mess with me! lol.
It's even worse as 2 wks ago my DR kept going on about how active my baby is...'she never stops moving!' I'm like why can't I feel it then! Frustrating.
I'm trying to be patient as well...let us know when you feel something...as will I!
I'll cross my fingers for both of us!


----------



## happyfamily123

This is my second and I just barely felt movment that I could really notice at 20 weeks


----------



## viejita

Some people don't feel them until they're 25 weeks. Everyone is different - you will find that after the first time you feel them you will start to notice them more regularly. I'm sure everything is fine and baby will soon be playing football with your insides!


----------



## Emsy26

I felt loads of moement a few weeks ago but just lately bubs has really calmed down, I;ve felt him once today, I'm 24 weeks. I've been told not to worry about monitoring bubs movements just yet, he still has plenty of room to move around in there, maybe thats why you're not feeling it yet. xox


----------



## 2nd time mum

I am feeling funny movements at mo. almost like a nudge when I move certain ways but don't get it all the time to be honest. I have read other threads like this with some people saying they haven't felt baby until about 22 weeks. When I was pregnant with my first there was one girl at ante natal classes who had to be monitored by midwife as her baby didn't mover regulary at all just to keep her mind at ease. It seems to be quite normal to be honest not to always feel baby move the way we think it should


----------



## mrsholmes

mine has only just started to move!


----------



## princessttc

Ok, I hope this reassures you!
I went through the same thing, i always posted about movements as i was 19 then 20 and then 21 weeks without any... My placenta is in the right spot...I had no flutters no anything.
At 22 weeks exactly he kicked - their was not mistaking it.... Since that day i have felt movements every day without fail!!! I skipped the flutters and the rest and went straight to kicks, which i now feel aswell as flutters... LOL-SO i was just a late bloomer... But with so many ladies feeling their los at 16- 17 weeks its easy to worry:blush: You will be feeling bubs before u know it:happydance:


----------



## Kitten

Mine moved at 15+2 and 15+3 and then completely stopped. I was going mental until I heard the heartbeat on Monday. The midwife told me some people don't get anything until 25 weeks so not to worry. Mine is very low in my pelvis still so I'm hoping it comes out soon as I don't have a proper bump yet either which everyone else with my dates seems to! She also mentioned the placenta thing, said that if your placenta is at the front then baby is just kicking that and you can't feel it, or it's kicking the other way and you don't feel it in your back.


----------



## dizzy duck

I have felt the odd flutter since 16 weeks but not regularly, some women don't feel anything till a lot later on, try not to worry too much, it will soon happen, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## honeybun

Im the same i dnt feel anything


----------



## MissMegs

Sometimes I think I can feel what must be Pickle moving around but I'm not sure. Can't wait til I can feel movement for sure!


----------



## aob1013

At 19 weeks Leni's movements were still irregular x


----------



## Anxiousmom2b

I didn't feel anything to 19 weeks. Its not that regular yet either. I spoke to the midwife and she said this is normal. Do you have your scan soon? I was shocked to see how much he was moving and I couldn't feel a thing!


----------



## kellie_w

I'm now just over 23 weeks and can hardly feel my little boy still. If I sit quietly, I get a feeling like a tapping which I guess is small kicks but only once or twice a day if I'm lucky. I really am worried now as lots of people at this stage feel baby somersalting and moving loads and I have hardly anything. I have a prosterier placenta so I know it not related to that. His heartbeat is very strong on my Doppler. Can being tall and bigger built cause later feelings in movement? Xx


----------



## Lexi_Love305

I just started feeling movements this week. So don't worry. My placenta is in front so my doctor said it is completely normal. I still can barely tell if it is movement or just gas bubbles. I guess if it feels like bubbles but your not tooting, then its baby :)


----------



## xprincessx

its completely normal hun, i didnt feel anything until i was 20 weeks and went from feeling absolutely nothing to getting a full blown kick and he hasn't stopped since lol it will happen hun, 19 weeks is still early, some people dont feel anything until 22-24 weeks x


----------

